# Shot a Crow on the Wing



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I do feel a bit bad about having broken my shoot it/eat it rule but I'll get over it. This last Friday a flock of crows started coming my way. I was sitting in my truck with the window rolled down when one of the birds veered off at the last second and flew about 30 to 40 feet past me. I had a slingshot in my hand so, without hardly thinking (I shoot butterfly), I drew back and hit it solidly at the base of the head killing it instantly. I could have picked off a couple more as the "crow dirge" began but there was no need.

A few years ago I would have thought a shot like this to be impossible. Go figure.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was good shooting, for sure. But I am sad to hear of the demise of a crow ... The corvids are probably the most intelligent birds that exist.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Use the bird for catfish bait. Not the whole bird. and make one of your hats fancy and shove crow feathers in the brim, like an indian scout.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Charles said:


> That was good shooting, for sure. But I am sad to hear of the demise of a crow ... The corvids are probably the most intelligent birds that exist.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I can't disagree with you Charles. I've passed up literally hundreds of possible shots on crows. This one I took and sort of wish I hadn't. Yet, as we duck hunters say: "kill a crow and save a duck".


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Winnie said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > That was good shooting, for sure. But I am sad to hear of the demise of a crow ... The corvids are probably the most intelligent birds that exist.
> ...


Indeed, we all know that crows sometimes prey on other birds. And as a young lad on the farm, I shot many crows to keep them from decimating a corn field. As the planted corn sprouted, the crows would walk down the row, pulling up the seedlings and nipping off the sprouted corn seed. And more recently, when I had a sheep operation, I shot crows at lambing time because they would go for the newborn while the mother was incapacitated during the birth. Still, here in the city, I carry a bag of dry dog food with me when I walk the dog. The crows recognize me and follow along ... lighting on fences and street signs to catch the crunchies I toss to them ... some even light on my cap and eat out of my hand. There is almost always a troop waiting for me when I get back home, expecting that I will toss them some food. No doubt I am now just trying to repair my Karma from my previous depredations on their numbers. I do not feel guilty about having killed them in the past ... and in the same situations, I would do so again. But I do enjoy my current relationship with them.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

When my grandfather was growing up in the very early 1900's in the Delta area south of Vancouver BC he had a pet crow. He said it could talk much like a parrot and would fly to meet him when he got out of school and then ride home on his shoulder.

Of course, he might have just had a pocket full of dog food.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Yup i remember when i was a kid on the farm, whenever we went to town or sometimes after school if we had time in town we would go to this old guy's house who had a crow as a pet. He kept it in the house and it talked some. He would let it out and/or go for a walk with him and it always came home. Of course he was famous for miles around by all us kids. Even folks in towns down the road 50 miles or so would bring there kids to see it.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

My rule is not to touch crows, crow or ravens.
Magpies are good game.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

i disagree with Charles ive personelly seen a pair of crows kill a family of balckbirds and relish the thought of puting my hex nuts through their heads :angrymod:


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Great shot the best I've ever done is shooting a running rabbit with a marble right in the eye.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like a mighty fine shot to me.
winnie


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

There are plenty of crows in the Kenyan coast, especially Mombasa.You hardly see any other birds, and crows are blamed for raiding other birds nests for eggs and babies!!! I would kill crows to save other birds


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

dang magpies said:


> i disagree with Charles ive personelly seen a pair of crows kill a family of balckbirds and relish the thought of puting my hex nuts through their heads :angrymod:


 Black Birds are SERIOUS pests.. Ive been paid to do pest control on them quite a bit. I dont really think a crow would prey on black birds, But if you saw it happen, It was doing farmers a favor..

And chances are, It wasnt a family of black birds. Black birds travel in HUGE groups, And if a crow were to attack a black bird, The others would fly away to safety.

SMS


----------

